# 2016 asa tour dates



## speciii (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks. How does this dude know this stuff this fast?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

speciii said:


> Thanks. How does this dude know this stuff this fast?


Cause he's got this guy.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

This kills lots of rumors . ..like Columbus, Ohio , and Bloomington , Indiana.

Better hurry folks motel rooms are going fast.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

just 6 shoots, will there only be 5 the year after?


----------



## ca1224 (Dec 13, 2013)

carlosii said:


> This kills lots of rumors . ..like Columbus, Ohio , and Bloomington , Indiana.
> 
> Better hurry folks motel rooms are going fast.


Both of those places would of been nice..


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I think a lot of it I should how the holidays fall next year for one...also remember July is the month the states try to get their state shoot in...and border states can't compete with each other on those weekends. ....


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Sweet! Anyone know what weather we should see in foley ??


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Huntin Hard said:


> Sweet! Anyone know what weather we should see in foley ??



average high 67 - low 43 at that time of year. per weather.com


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm....Wonder if Regions might fill some holes.

What holidays other than Easter would impact the schedule?


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Where is the shoot in Augusta going to be held?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Think of a memorial weekend


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The park site...not ft.gordon....we have been there before


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Address for Augusta. Wildwood park . 3780 Dogwood lane Appling ga
Foley, AL. Graham creek nature preserve 23460 wolf bay Dr Foley AL

That should help


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I wish flights to foley were cheap....damn airlines!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Foley, AL - Graham Creek Nature Preserve, 23460 Wolf Bay Dr, Foley, AL 36535


Augusta, GA - Wildwood Park, 3780 Dogwood Ln, Appling, GA 30802


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

No Newberry, Fl? Bummer - that shoot was only about 30 miles from my wintertime rv park.


----------



## cbfr337 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dates are on ASA site now......
http://www.asaarchery.com/IP/


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Hotel rooms are booked I know it just ended but I can't wait to get it started again


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

...and Levi is promoting his OPA on May 20th.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

carlosii said:


> ...and Levi is promoting his OPA on May 20th.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I'm looking forward to going up and watching that shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> ...and Levi is promoting his OPA on May 20th.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I'm thinking I might try to get an invite so I can go whup on some old guys. You know folks like Rodger Willet, Duane Price, Mike Leiter and Art Brown..........easy pickings! :chortle:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

ar1220 said:


> Hotel rooms are booked I know it just ended but I can't wait to get it started again


I can't wait either.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I'm thinking I might try to get an invite so I can go whup on some old guys. You know folks like Rodger Willet, Duane Price, Mike Leiter and Art Brown..........easy pickings! :chortle:


Now that's somethin' I'd pay to watch....you openin' a can of whup azz on those guys. You do know they check out AT and now probably have jointly put a target on your back...eaz pickins indeed. :wink:


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I'm thinking I might try to get an invite so I can go whup on some old guys. You know folks like Rodger Willet, Duane Price, Mike Leiter and Art Brown..........easy pickings! :chortle:


I was surprised when I saw the invite list and neither of the top 2 from Senior Known were included in the list. Hopefully both of you can go and beat up some paper punchers


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Dang,Already booked a rental south of Newberry for the winter. Guess that shoots that shoot in the butt for my wife and I. Always like that shoot in Newberry. There is always a bunch of local shoots in Florida and guess we are just going to have to enjoy them.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I do believe geezer fest is 2/14/16. Stay tuned for more


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Supermag1 said:


> I was surprised when I saw the invite list and neither of the top 2 from Senior Known were included in the list. Hopefully both of you can go and beat up some paper punchers


Where can you find the list?


----------



## math1963 (Apr 9, 2014)

carlosii said:


> ...and Levi is promoting his OPA on May 20th.
> 
> Just sayin'.


I agree that Levi's OPA tournament could have altered the schedule dates and possibly the number of shoots. I go to every 3D shoot in my area and I would attend an ASA shoot even without Pros. I wish the ASA had kept there 3rd week dates.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

carlosii said:


> Where can you find the list?


http://oproarchery.com/


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Supermag1 said:


> http://oproarchery.com/


I went through the entire list...and my name ain't on there anywhere....I am so bummed.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

carlosii said:


> I went through the entire list...and my name ain't on there anywhere....I am so bummed.


My name was passed over also,no surprise there......but I do see a couple of names that absolutely should NOT be there.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> Now that's somethin' I'd pay to watch....you openin' a can of whup azz on those guys. You do know they check out AT and now probably have jointly put a target on your back...eaz pickins indeed. :wink:


I LIKE competing with a bullseye on my back!

Seriously, I've known Rodger W. for a long time and if any of the other guys can't enjoy a little BS'ing then that is their problem.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> I LIKE competing with a bullseye on my back!
> 
> Seriously, I've known Rodger W. for a long time and if any of the other guys can't enjoy a little BS'ing then that is their problem.


Well said, Kstigall...


----------

